# buscando PIC12F508 PROTEUS



## ArturoPrado (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola electronicos del foro hace unos dias comenze a :estudiando:leer un libro de Microcontroladores PIC en el cual comienzan explicando como trabajar con pic de gama básica exactamente el 12F508, bueno he ya programado y comienzo a entender pero mi problema es que ahora que ya compile y tengo el documento *hex iba pasarlo a PROTEUS pero no encuentro el 12f508, si alguien lo tiene seria tan amable de enviarmelo o pasarme el link de descarga.
Espero q me apoyen


----------



## gzaloprgm (Jun 19, 2010)

Según tengo entendido, el 12F508 es compatible con el 12C508A, probá si funciona.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## ArturoPrado (Jun 20, 2010)

Genial te agradezco la respuesta Gonzalo. 
Soy nuevo en PIC no se muchas cosas sólo habia escuchado la equivalencia del 16F84A con el 16F628A, de esta no la sabia. ¿Cómo aprendo a notar las equivalencias entre PIC? ¿Debo revisar algo detallado las hojas de datos para evitar errores al momento de compilar e implementarlo fìsicamente o simularlo?.

R2D2


----------



## Vick (Jun 21, 2010)

Heber el PIC16F628A no es equivalente al PIC16F84A de hecho son bastante diferentes, si intentas ensamblar un programa para 16F84A con un 628A no va a funcionar porque hay que hacer cambios.

el PIC12C508 si puedes usarlo en lugar del 12F508 (al menos en el simulador) la C indica que es una memoria OTP es decir solo se puede programar una sola vez, fuera de eso son iguales, por eso los dos son "508" las memorias OTP ya casi no se usan ahora son memorias flash (de ahí la F) por eso en Proteus puedes usar indistintamente el 12C508 si no hay 12F508.


----------



## ArturoPrado (Jun 24, 2010)

Gracias Vick por la aclaración wow mientras más uno pregunta más aprende que genial, me fascina la electronica.

Saludos
R2D2


----------

